# BMW F45 Active Tourer Map update & FSC Code?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## pron1k (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pron1k said:


> Hello
> I'm the owner of a mini F54 with this navigator:
> 
> *north America
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## angelico.scalone (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello,
My 2014 F45 Series 2 Bmw has the following map:
Europa
101131.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2014-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A

Is anyone able to help me with a map update and FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

angelico.scalone said:


> Hello,
> My 2014 F45 Series 2 Bmw has the following map:
> Europa
> 101131.3.412
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## woytas (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello
I have BMW F45 (218i from 2015)
VIN last 7 signs: V435707
current map: 101141.3.411 Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1 RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A
map I want to update to: Europe WEST route 2022-1

please, anybody help me with FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

woytas said:


> Hello
> I have BMW F45 (218i from 2015)
> VIN last 7 signs: V435707
> current map: 101141.3.411 Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1 RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kev_Yorkshire (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello, i've a 2016 F45 active tourer and need new map and fsc code. Can anyone help?

Europa
BMW Group
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kev_Yorkshire said:


> Hello, i've a 2016 F45 active tourer and need new map and fsc code. Can anyone help?
> 
> Europa
> BMW Group
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rolandofgilead (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
I've a 2016 F45 and need an fsc code and new map (Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1 ?).
Europa
BMW Group
401183.3.412
Road Map EUROPE West
Route 2019-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

VIN V625167

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rolandofgilead said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I've a 2016 F45 and need an fsc code and new map (Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1 ?).
> Europa
> BMW Group
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Smgoverno (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi @shawnsheridan I have a 2015 F45 and need a new regional map and FSC code please. Look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Smgoverno said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan I have a 2015 F45 and need a new regional map and FSC code please. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Kenny705 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello, 
My car is 2017 F45 PHEV 225xe, map version is EUROPE way 2017-2. I downloaded the map version 2021-3,I put on the USB, which doesn’t require FSC, can anyone advise me what I did wrong ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenny705 said:


> Hello,
> My car is 2017 F45 PHEV 225xe, map version is EUROPE way 2017-2. I downloaded the map version 2021-3,I put on the USB, which doesn’t require FSC, can anyone advise me what I did wrong ? Thanks.


Why do you think it does not require FSC Code? What is short VIN (Last 7)?

What happened after putting to USB? You don't say.


----------



## maxy_ma (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi shawnsheridan

You have not checked the "Standard Tools & SP-DATEN: Software Download Links"
thread for a while.
I'd like to check my lovely E87 N47 118d.
May I have the link for INPA please.

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxy_ma said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> You have not checked the "Standard Tools & SP-DATEN: Software Download Links"
> thread for a while.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kenny705 (Nov 12, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why do you think it does not require FSC Code? What is short VIN (Last 7)?
> 
> What happened after putting to USB? You don't say.


Thanks Shawn, 
I have generated FSC code, I think it may pop up letting me to type in. I retried and found the message shown “connect USB device with correct activation code”. My VIN is 7A28342. sorry that I haven’t mentioned in details. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenny705 said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> I have generated FSC code, I think it may pop up letting me to type in. I retried and found the message shown “connect USB device with correct activation code”. My VIN is 7A28342. sorry that I haven’t mentioned in details. Thanks.


You have wasted your time. This is car with ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit. The ONLY way for WAY Map Update is with OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## projektdelta26 (6 mo ago)

Hi, i have a BMW Activ Tourer 218i /2017 103Kw My Map now Road Map EUROPE Way 2017-2 D1719D1R Can someone please help me to update the Navi?

VIN WBA2A31090V958303


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

projektdelta26 said:


> Hi, i have a BMW Activ Tourer 218i /2017 103Kw My Map now Road Map EUROPE Way 2017-2 D1719D1R Can someone please help me to update the Navi?
> 
> VIN WBA2A31090V958303


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## projektdelta26 (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


Hm it means i have to buy the original BMW Map Software? 
No other option with cable or code generator?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

projektdelta26 said:


> Hm it means i have to buy the original BMW Map Software?
> No other option with cable or code generator?


No other option. As I wrote, "The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.".


----------



## Beny1976 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, can someone help me update my map and generate FSC code, in BMW 2 Series Active Tourer I currently have 101153.3.412 Road Map Europe Route 2016-2 and downloaded Maps Europe West ROUTE 2022-2. Vin: WBA2A52080V495306. Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beny1976 said:


> Hi everyone, can someone help me update my map and generate FSC code, in BMW 2 Series Active Tourer I currently have 101153.3.412 Road Map Europe Route 2016-2 and downloaded Maps Europe West ROUTE 2022-2. Vin: WBA2A52080V495306. Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## mubmoh (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you help me update my map too please. I have a BMW Series 3 F30 2014, Japanese export in the UK, it is currently on 01.00.0004 Road Map Japan Next 2012-2. Would like to update it to UK map. Please and thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mubmoh said:


> Can you help me update my map too please. I have a BMW Series 3 F30 2014, Japanese export in the UK, it is currently on 01.00.0004 Road Map Japan Next 2012-2. Would like to update it to UK map. Please and thanks!


Asian Head Unit cannot simply load Europe map with new Map Data and FSC Code. PM sent.


----------



## comanche (6 mo ago)

Hello

I have a F45 from 2016 2er Active Tourer and the Navi Version is from 2016.
Road Map Europe Route 2016_1 RL_EntryNAv_NavXXXXX.
Can you help me too for the new Nav Update Europe West Route 2022-2?

The VIN: WBA2C11040V900193

Please and thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

comanche said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a F45 from 2016 2er Active Tourer and the Navi Version is from 2016.
> Road Map Europe Route 2016_1 RL_EntryNAv_NavXXXXX.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## emreozce (5 mo ago)

Hi all, I have BMW F45, I have very old maps. Which maps will help me? And I need fsc code too :/, Thanks for help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

emreozce said:


> Hi all, I have BMW F45, I have very old maps. Which maps will help me? And I need fsc code too :/, Thanks for help.


PM sent.


----------



## Hh1174 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi,

Is anyone able to help me with a map update and FSC code?

Greetings,
Jeroen

Active tourer f45


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hh1174 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone able to help me with a map update and FSC code?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## email_advisory (9 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm driving a BMW F10 2015 with this map:

Europa
BMW Group
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A
RL_EntryNav_Nav_116293A

Do you know what need to upgrade to the latest?

Thanks for your help.

D.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

email_advisory said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm driving a BMW F10 2015 with this map:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## someefish (4 mo ago)

Hi guys, 
I have a BMW 220xd, and I would need an FSC code to update the current Europe East Route 2020-2 map in my car.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

someefish said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a BMW 220xd, and I would need an FSC code to update the current Europe East Route 2020-2 map in my car.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent info


----------



## perlicdalibor (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello
, I'm new here. I was looking for info on updating the navigation. I have a 520d,
navigation is Europe, BMW Group 101151.3.412 Road map EUROPE Route 2016-1, RL_EntriNav_Nav_I16293A.
How can I update this? Is there a map for all of Europe, West and East (including Serbia)?









VIN:WBA5E51010G073384


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

perlicdalibor said:


> Hello
> , I'm new here. I was looking for info on updating the navigation. I have a 520d,
> navigation is Europe, BMW Group 101151.3.412 Road map EUROPE Route 2016-1, RL_EntriNav_Nav_I16293A.
> How can I update this? Is there a map for all of Europe, West and East (including Serbia)?
> ...


PM sent.


----------

